# Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…



## Administrator (26. Juni 2006)

*Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Trancemaster (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Eine Definition des "geringen Kaufpreises" und der "kurzen Spieldauer" wäre hier sicherlich wünschenswert. Generell bin ich für 4 Stunden nicht bereit 15-20€ zu blechen, da empfinde ich 5€ eher als geringen Preis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*



			
				Trancemaster am 26.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Definition des "geringen Kaufpreises" und der "kurzen Spieldauer" wäre hier sicherlich wünschenswert. Generell bin ich für 4 Stunden nicht bereit 15-20€ zu blechen, da empfinde ich 5€ eher als geringen Preis.



Ich denke, es lohnt sich generell nicht, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen das in 3-4 Stunden durch ist und man es schnell mal zum Frühstück durchspielen kann. Bei mir kann da gar keine Atmosphäre aufkommen, sondern würde eher frusten, weil man so schnell durch ist.
Es ist ja jetzt bei mir schon so, dass ich mir 8 Stunden Spielchen nur noch zum Low-Budget Preis kaufe, weil ich das schon zu kurz finde. Da kommen Spielchen im Episodenformat gar nicht in Frage, zu mal ich auch ganze Spiele haben möchte und nicht alle paar Monate ein paar Häppchen. Was passiert z.B. wenn sich die ersten Episoden nicht gut verkaufen oder der Entwickler pleite geht? Dann stellt der Entwickler die Produktion der weiteren Episoden einfach ein und man wird nie erfahren wie das jeweilige Spiel weitergeht / endet. Nee, das Episodenformat kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage. Da hol ich mir für den Preis lieber 1-2 Low Budget Spiele und hab 20-30 Stunden Spass.


----------



## Goddess (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Ich empfinde das "Episoden-Format" nicht als "Abzocke". Denn mich kann niemand zwingen, solche "Episoden-Spielchen" wie Half Life Episode One, Bone und was es da sonst noch gibt, oder geben wird, zu kaufen, oder zu unterstützen. Es gibt natürlich immer Spieler, die trotz allem dann zu greifen, und Wissen, das ein Spiel nur 5 Stunden für 17 Euro kostet, und sich dann betrogen fühlen, und ganz laut "Abzocke" schreien. _Diese Spieler tun mir nicht im geringsten Leid._ Diese Spieler werden dann auch zu Episode 2 oder 3 greifen. Denn, was fängt Mensch mit nur einer Episode an, wo noch vier andere folgen sollen, die die Geschichte weiter erzählen? Es gab im Vorfeld doch genug Informationen über das "Episoden-Format". Wer trotzdem kauft, ist selber Schuld. Wer das System unterstüzt, und in Zukunft mehr davon will, ohne sich über die finanziellen Konsequenzen gedanken zu machen die das "nach sich zieht", auch. _Ich mag das Episoden-Format genau so wenig wie "Zwangs-Aktivierung" von Spielen, oder die Notwendigkeit, meine Spiele-Dateien erst "freischalten" lassen zu müssen. Ich mag lange und fordernde Spiele, keine 5 Stunden "Episoden Rahmen Handlung", die mir mein Geld nicht Wert wären. Auch ein verringerter Kaufpreis würde bei mir als "Lock-Mittel" keine Wirkung zeigen._


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*



			
				Trancemaster am 26.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Definition des "geringen Kaufpreises" und der "kurzen Spieldauer" wäre hier sicherlich wünschenswert. Generell bin ich für 4 Stunden nicht bereit 15-20€ zu blechen, da empfinde ich 5€ eher als geringen Preis.


*unterschreib*


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*



			
				Goddess am 26.06.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich mag das Episoden-Format genau so wenig wie "Zwangs-Aktivierung" von Spielen, oder die Notwendigkeit, meine Spiele-Dateien erst "freischalten" lassen zu müssen. Ich mag lange und fordernde Spiele, keine 5 Stunden "Episoden Rahmen Handlung", die mir mein Geld nicht Wert wären. Auch ein verringerter Kaufpreis würde bei mir als "Lock-Mittel" keine Wirkung zeigen._



Geht mir genau so


----------



## Jared (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Momentan gibt es doch sowieso nur noch Episodentitel, meist aber zum Vollpreis. Trotz einer angeblich durchschnittlichen Entwicklungszeit für ein komplettes Spiel von ca. 2 bis 4 Jahren werden manche Reihen einfach im Jahrestakt veröffentlicht. (Siehe NFS, Battlefield, ...). Nur kosten diese Episonden gelich den Vollpreis.

Wenn ein Spiel allerdings von vorn herein als Episodenspiel konzipiert wird, bei dem man vom Start weg alle 2 Monate einen weitere Teil für 10 EUR bekommt dann könnte das schon ein interessantes Konzept sein. Das wäre dann quasi wie ein Abo bei einem MMORP.

Wass ich jedoch absolute abzocke finde, ist eine Vollpreisspiel zu produzieren, und dann einfach um noch ein bischen Geld ab zu schöpfen danach auf der Erfolgswelle reitent noch ein paar "Episoden" nach reiche, die im Prinzip nichts neues bieten. An diese Stelle sei HL2 als Beispiel genannt.


----------



## Goddess (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*



			
				Jared am 28.06.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Spiel allerdings von vorn herein als Episodenspiel konzipiert wird, bei dem man vom Start weg alle 2 Monate einen weitere Teil für 10 EUR bekommt dann könnte das schon ein interessantes Konzept sein. Das wäre dann quasi wie ein Abo bei einem MMORP.



Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon einmal so ein Spiel, was innerhalb kurzer Zeit einige Episoden umfasste. _An den Titel erinnere ich mich nicht mehr._ Das war wirklich als Episoden Spiel geplant, und die Preise bewegten sich auch beinah im "Low-Budget" Bereich. _Also um die 10 Euro pro Episode._ Es gibt keine wirklich nenneswerten Vorteile, die für ein "Episoden Format" sprechen. Die Entwicklungs-Zeit, wie zum Beispiel bei Half Life 2, wird dadurch nicht grossartig verkürzt. Da wäre anstatt einiger Episode ein "komplettes Add-On" besser gewesen. Für mich "hinkt" Dein Vergleich zwischen Episoden und "MMORPG" in zusammenhang mit Deiner Idee ein wenig. Und zwar weil "MMORPG" ja schon "fertige" Spiele sind, wo nur neue Inhalte durch "Patches" hinzu kommen. _Ich finde ganz einfach, das sich Episoden besser auf Bücher, wie zum Beispiel Stephen Kings "The green mile", TV Serien wie "24" und "Groschen Romane" beschränken sollten, und in Zukunft nicht weiter auf den PC Spiele Bereich "über schwappen"._


----------



## Solon25 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.06.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann stellt der Entwickler die Produktion der weiteren Episoden einfach ein und man wird nie erfahren wie das jeweilige Spiel weitergeht / endet.


Das beste Beispiel ist da _Shenmue_ damals auf dem Dreamcast. War einem irgendwie nicht bewusst das es nach 20-30 Std. (je nachdem wie intensiv man den Chara ausgebildet hat) heissen wird: _"To be continued"_ 

Schön, etwa 12-14 Monate später kam _Shenmue 2_ und man konnte mit dem Clear Save aus Shenmue mit dem bereits erreichtem weiterspielen. Das Spiel an sich ist ja auch Weltklasse, aber letztendlich heisst es auch da: _"To be continued"_ 

War grade am Ende von Teil 2 spannend und bis heute weiss man nicht wie es weiter geht/endet. Nie wieder sowas...


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Ich empfinde die Episoden nicht als abzocke, nur als zu kurz um Spielspass aufkommen zu lassen.
Obendrein wird es bei so Titeln wie Oblivion unübersichtlich bei der Pflege. Ich möchte Spielen und kein Micromanagement.

Da wünsche ich mir ein besser ausgestattetes Addon das mich länger bei laune hält.


----------



## Schweinepriester (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Bei HalfLife2 Episode 1 finde ich stimmt das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis und die Idee mit den Episoden finde ich also Sinnvoller für Single Player Games als wenn ein Add On nach nem halben Jahr rauskommt und ich die Voll Version des Spieles nicht mehr habe.

Häte gar nix dagegen wenn z.B. für Hitman oder Splinter Cell auch noch ein paar Episoden zwischendurch rauskommen um die Wartezeit auf das Nachfolge Game zu versüssen.


----------



## Gilion (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Episodenspiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und geringem Kaufpreis…*

Ich empfinde Episoden-Spiele eigentlich nicht direkt als Abzocke, da ich nicht verpflichtet bin diese zu kaufen. Allerdings finde ich, das Spieler die solche Spiele kaufen leicht veralbert werden, da solche Episoden-Spiele meist auf Technik basieren die es schon gibt und eigentlich nicht mehr als ein professioneller Mod darstellen. 

Und mal ehrlich, wer würde für einen Mod schon gern Geld ausgeben, selbst wenn er noch so gut ist?^^


----------

